# Mountain Lion killed in Western ND



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Mountain Lion Killed in Western North Dakota

A female mountain lion was killed by an archery hunter early Sunday morning in western North Dakota near Lone Butte in McKenzie County, according to Brent Schwan, State Game and Fish Department district game warden, Watford City.

According to Schwan, the bow hunter felt the lion was a danger to him and killed the cat with bow and arrow. "The Game and Fish Department has investigated the encounter and there is evidence to suggest this was a chance encounter, not a threatening encounter," Schwan said. "While it is impossible to know the intention of the mountain lion, it is clear that the hunter felt threatened, thus his actions were appropriate."

The female lion weighed 80 pounds and is believed to be young because of spots on her hind quarters, said Jacquie Ermer, game and fish furbearer biologist, Riverdale. As a precaution, brain material was submitted for rabies testing. A full necropsy and aging is currently being conducted. However, Ermer said, the lion appeared in good physical condition.

Currently, mountain lions are protected and there is no hunting season on lions in North Dakota. Encountering a mountain lion in the state is possible, but chances are rare, Ermer said. "The department has an action and response plan in place to handle various situations of lion encounters or sightings," Ermer added.

Roughly 15-20 sightings of lions are reported to the Game and Fish Department each year. In 2004, 22 sightings, or signs, have been reported, including two confirmed by tracks in McKenzie and Mountrail counties.

Ermer suggests following these guidelines should a mountain lion encounter occur:

* Do not approach a lion, especially one that is feeding or with kittens. Most mountain lions will try to avoid a confrontation. Give them a way to escape.

* STAY CALM when you come upon a lion. Talk to it in a calm yet firm voice.

* STOP. Back away slowly if you can do so safely. Running may stimulate a lion's instinct to chase and attack. Face the lion and stand upright.

* DO ALL YOU CAN TO APPEAR LARGER. Raise your arms. Open your jacket if you're wearing one. If you have small children along, protect them by picking them up so they won't panic and run.

· If the lion behaves aggressively, throw stones, branches or whatever you can get your hands on without crouching down or turning your back. Wave your arms slowly and speak firmly. You want to convince the lion you are not prey and that you may, in fact, be a danger to it.

· FIGHT BACK if a lion attacks. Lions have been driven away by prey that fights back. People have fought back successfully with rocks, sticks, caps or jackets, garden tools and bare hands. Remain standing or try to get back up.

When you walk or hike in potential mountain lion country, GO IN GROUPS and MAKE PLENTY OF NOISE to reduce your chances of surprising a lion. A sturdy walking stick can be used to ward off a lion. Make sure children are close and within sight at all times. Talk with children about lions and teach them what to do if they see one.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Better take your karate lessons men, were hand to hand with mountain lions now...LMAO....It must be embarrassing to tell people to fight a mountain lion with your bare hands...lol...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

A calm but firm voice........Ya right!!!!!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Wonder if the smell of soiled undies will ward them off??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I've always wanted to see one in the wild...........but after reading the story in the Bismarck Tribune this morning I am damn glad I have not yet!


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

[quote="tsodaksightings," Ermer suggests following these guidelines should a mountain lion encounter occur:

* Do not approach a lion, especially one that is feeding or with kittens. Most mountain lions will try to avoid a confrontation. Give them a way to escape.

* STAY CALM when you come upon a lion. Talk to it in a calm yet firm voice.

* STOP. Back away slowly if you can do so safely. Running may stimulate a lion's instinct to chase and attack. Face the lion and stand upright.

* DO ALL YOU CAN TO APPEAR LARGER. Raise your arms. Open your jacket if you're wearing one. If you have small children along, protect them by picking them up so they won't panic and run.

· If the lion behaves aggressively, throw stones, branches or SHOOT THE BASTARD whatever you can.

· FIGHT BACK if a lion attacks. Lions have been driven away by prey that fights back. People have fought back successfully with rocks, sticks, caps or jackets, garden tools and bare hands. Remain standing or try to get back up.

When you walk or hike in potential mountain lion country, GO IN GROUPS and MAKE PLENTY OF NOISE to reduce your chances of surprising a lion. A sturdy walking stick can be used to ward off a lion. Make sure children are close and within sight at all times. Talk with children about lions and teach them what to do if they see one.[/quote]


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Where else have they been sighted recently? What types of terrain are they known to be partial to? Heavily treed areas? Buttes? Draws?

We saw some awfully large tracks last year while hunting near Hazen.......probably just a big a** lab !


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I wonder if we will be able to carry a gun/pistol for bowhunting if the trend of increased lion sightings continues??? I like big cats and would never kill one unless I had to. 8)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I've seen the tracks lion and the whole bit while out muley hunting. It makes a guys wonder if he should be watching is back while he is gutting a deer all by himself. Kinda like grizzlies out in the mountians. They will go to the sound of gun shots because they know there will be a gut pile.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

There was one spotted last year out here in the refuge....I look up in the trees more now.

I know we don't have as many dead deer along the road as we used to. I asked the state if they were picking up that many and the answer was no. So something big enuff to drag whole deer are getting pretty thick around here. :sniper:


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I've heard of some mountain lion sightings in the Turtle Mts. a few times in the past. I've seen bobcats up there and I've heard there are lynx up there as well. I've been to some national parks and the park rangers basically tell you to do the opposite with a mountain lion than you would with a bear. Make yourself big and throw rocks, sticks etc.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

every one was kung-fu fighting...I'll be damned if I'll defend myself with a rock if I have a gun or ther weapon.... :lol:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I bow hunt with a BIG Bowie Knife


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

maybe this lion attack (if true) will be the defense I need when I go buy my first handgun/pistol. The little woman doesn't like the idea too much but she love my pup and I'll just say it is to protect her!!! :beer:


----------



## Buck Jones (Apr 16, 2004)

I question if it is really mt. lions that are being spotted or just coyotes dressed in lion costumes for Halloween.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Heard on the radio this morning of another spotting confirmed by county sherriff....forgot the county though


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

The NDG&F guesses there areound 30 that live in the state most west of Bismarck.


----------

